# solar panel questions



## shdybrady (Aug 26, 2011)

I am researching on how to build my own solar panels to power parts of my house. I am looking on ebay for some polycrystalline panels and I am finding alot that claim they are untabbed. What does that mean for building my own? Does that mean it just doesnt have the electric feed and you have to solder you electrical wire to i? Also it doesnt say on alot of post if they have the wax on them or not. Is there anyway to tell?


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

I would strongly advise you to buy "ready made" solar panels rather then attempting to build your own. Unless you have very strong electronic soldering experience , you will only be wasting your time and money. P.S. I live entirely on wind and solar and have for a little over 16 years now. Ask anything you wish and I will try and answer it for you


----------



## bbbuddy (Jul 29, 2002)

Total waste of time, $, and energy building your own, no one has ever been able to keep DIY panels waterproof for a long time, except the commercial panels, and they now cost under $1 per watt...so why try to build?

sunelec.com


----------



## shdybrady (Aug 26, 2011)

Well I am electrician by trade and welder by hobby. So the soldering shouldnt be a big deal. I will check out the prices of a complete solar panel and see if thats a better avenue. But ti seems that people who dont keep the solar panels water proof didnt take enough time with the right sealer and gasket. I could be wrong and dont want to judge but as long as you prep the box well enough no moisture would be able to get into it. But I will check out that site you provided


----------



## AVanarts (Jan 2, 2011)

I've built some of my own. The cost of commercial panels is low enough now that the DIY panels aren't worth the effort to build.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

You may do a fine job soldering, . . .
But you can not seal them up like the factory can/does.
Even with the most expensive caulk . . . . .
When the factory makes a *sandwich* all the air is gone.....(air=oxidizing)

Yes I guess it is tempting to want to build your own . . . . good for experimenters . . .
But if you want power for the "long term". . . . .get factory made.......

Two 'sets' of my 25+ year old PV panels are still going strong............


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

Its hard to beat ready made panels that are going for less than $1/watt. If you really want to try it, then you need to encapsulate the panels. You can get Sylgard from Superior Essex. Its a clear epoxy material specifically made for solar panels. There's some videos on youtube about how to use it.

BTW, I've found a source of cheap tempered glass for my panel, if I ever get it made. (36 6x6 cells) A friend is getting new patio doors, so I get the old one. Can't beat free. It may not work very well, but since I have all of the other materials, and I refuse to buy a piece of glass that costs more than a ready made panel, I'm going to try it.

Michael


----------



## shdybrady (Aug 26, 2011)

alright alright you guys talked me out of it lol. Is there any name brands that I need to stay away from. I see there are some 200 watt in the $250-280 range. Is that deal too good to be dependable?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Need to know what your end use for the panel is . .???

Many of the panels today are higher voltage. .ment to be put in series for a (for instance) 500vdc input grid tie inverter . . . .
So a 40 volt (or so) panel will be a problem . .if you are setting up a 12vdc system.
Unless you use a $500+ or so MPP controler............

Bottom line; What sort of system (voltage) do you want to set up . .??
. . What is the voltage of the PV panel your looking up/at . . . ??

Name brands are usually more dependable....... 
. .All the china stuff flooding the market has very low (if any) track record . . .So only time will tell on the china stuff ...........

Don't be discouraged by all these variables.............


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

I found this site when researching this same idea. How I built an electricity producing Solar Panel . Some other cool projects there to. I have an associates in electrical engineering and am awelder by trade, and definately an experimentor and plan on making my own. I have a source for free tempered triple pane glass though the size is small and its thick and heavy but it would never break. Also have tons of different gasket materials at the shop. I will check the site listed above but even if I did buy panels I'm still going to build some if only for fun.


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

So, this is amusing. At DM Solar! they are selling 6x6 cells for $1/watt. They have the DM 145w Polycrystalline Solar Panel for only $0.82/Watt

Just doesn't make sense to make your own panel anymore, unless its a geewiz project. (yes, I know its mono vs. poly cells)

Michael


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

. .Like your term . . "geewiz project"

Yes if the science class teacher has the right attitude and knowledge then little johnny and mary can come out of a "assemble a panel" class with a good perspective on solar.

So sticking with the factory **lamination** is the only way to go for long term power production..........


----------

